# how to post in classified section?



## Clive Hawes (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Can someone please advise how i can post an advert for my services in the classified section? I get the message that i do not have sufficient privilege.

Thank you


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Make more posts. It's only lack of posts that is stopping you.

Have you put your details here?
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/free-dog-services-advertising-on-petslocally.147710/


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Clive Hawes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone please advise how i can post an advert for my services in the classified section? I get the message that i do not have sufficient privilege.
> 
> Thank you


You need to have made 25 + posts to advertise but you should also be an active member of the forum not just use it advertise your services


----------

